# Houdan chickens - anyone interested?



## truongthanh (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi there! I'm trying to save the large fowl Houdan chicken in the UK. I'm not a breeder, but am coordinating a rescue attempt! If anyone is interested, or knows anyone who has them, could you let me know please? 
Thanks! 
(quả óc chó)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't take a Houdan due to Marek's Virus. But my 3 are very loveable and 2 of them insist on being held and rocked at least once a day. They scream til I come. I've never known such sweetness.


----------

